# Drainage/flooding



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

So I was finally able to get some pics of my yard during a heavy rain. My question is that is there a way to remedy this?

I also plan on leveling my lawn with sand this year but would hate to have all of my hard work and money washed down the drain....literally and figuratively lol


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like a lot of the water that's in the 3rd photo is discharged from your rain gutters. Install a catch basin, and drain pipe with pop-up emitter at the sidewalk. It's a little difficult to tell what the cause of the pooling in the back yard is. The catch basin will allow you to clean out any debris that might get caught, and use smooth PVC, so you can clean it out if you need to in the future. As far as sanding, no, it won't get washed down the drain. The grass will grow right into it.

Gutter Downspouts


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Looks like a lot of the water that's in the 3rd photo is discharged from your rain gutters. Install a catch basin, and drain pipe with pop-up emitter at the sidewalk. It's a little difficult to tell what the cause of the pooling in the back yard is. The catch basin will allow you to clean out any debris that might get caught, and use smooth PVC, so you can clean it out if you need to in the future. As far as sanding, no, it won't get washed down the drain. The grass will grow right into it.
> 
> Gutter Downspouts


Well we did receive about 1"of rain in about 30 minutes. But I agree, the small creeks that form are from the gutter discharge. When they built our house they sloped the back down towards the creek behind our house and the front slopes towards the street.

Once it stops raining everything clears in about 10min or so but leaves behind a soggy mess.

Guess I will need to look into what it takes to install a catch basin.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It's really simple, and you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner. One other member here linked this website https://www.ndspro.com/ which has some videos to help you understand what's needed to fix any kind of drainage problem that you might encounter. This page https://www.ndspro.com/videos/playlist/downspout-basement-planter-drainage-solutions/ is specific to the catch basin.

Remember, the gutters are catching all the rain that the surface area of the roof is collecting, and is concentrating that discharge to the side of your house. If you were to have that same amount of rain on a football field, you'd probably still have a good amount of moist dirt, but not ponds of water.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a lot of the water that's in the 3rd photo is discharged from your rain gutters. Install a catch basin, and drain pipe with pop-up emitter at the sidewalk. It's a little difficult to tell what the cause of the pooling in the back yard is. The catch basin will allow you to clean out any debris that might get caught, and use smooth PVC, so you can clean it out if you need to in the future. As far as sanding, no, it won't get washed down the drain. The grass will grow right into it.
> ...


I think as long as it drains and doesn't just sit there that you will be ok without an underground draining system but if you can afford one, then go for. I'm also trying to figure out if I want to install one in my backyard, but I don't get any standing water and it drains well so I don't see the need to.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Here's what I did this past week. There is a ditch behind my property, so I ran drain line from the gutter to the ditch and buried it. $50 worth of materials, and half a day's physical labor.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Here's what I did this past week. There is a ditch behind my property, so I ran drain line from the gutter to the ditch and buried it. $50 worth of materials, and half a day's physical labor.


I might have to do this, only concern I have is that if I do this with my gutters I will still ha e the runoff from both neighbors on either side. But I guess cutting it down by half is better than nothing!

Thanks for the visual!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Most welcome! I swear I took more pictures after filling in etc but no luck.

If it were me, coupled with the drain pipe I'd put a French drain box in between the houses. Just don't have any trucks in their driveway (see my story in the neighbor from Hell thread lol).

Sometimes you have to spend a little of your own time and money to fix a mutual problem. I actually buried a drain box under 6" of gravel, drainage fabric, and 6" of sand. Now all the water disappears and you can't see where it's going


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@SCGrassMan so I think I've decided to go ahead and tackle leveling the yard first and see what happens. After reading @SGrabs33 post I don't think my issue is too bad. Yes it fills up when raining but the slope seems correct since it is clear after only a few minutes.

Worse case scenario I can rent a trencher and go to town if it still bothers me after the leveling project.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You're going to be getting sand anyway. Put the drain line in now and it's half as much digging


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like it's working like its suppose to if there is no standing water after a few minutes.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Also note the lower you cut your grass the more standing water you're going to notice during a rain storm.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Also note the lower you cut your grass the more standing water you're going to notice during a rain storm.


True, I didn't even know I had a mini swale in my back yard until I went reel low.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Also note the lower you cut your grass the more standing water you're going to notice during a rain storm.


I kind of figured since I've never seen a running creek in my backyard till I took it down. Guess I always wanted water front though lol


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I sense a new subsection: Drainage Solutions of TLF


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I did this past week. There is a ditch behind my property, so I ran drain line from the gutter to the ditch and buried it. $50 worth of materials, and half a day's physical labor.
> ...


I linked this video in another thread, but if you install one of the EZFlo french drains between your property and the neighbors, you can tie in catch basins into the pipe, and direct it toward the street. The EZFlo will catch the discharge/surface water between the property, and send it to the discharge (pop up emitter) at the street/storm drain. Kill 2 birds/1 stone and not have to fool with it again.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


My back hurts just thinking about the size trench I would need


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Flynt2799 why do you think I'm waiting to see if the GCF products work on my lot? :lol: Don't exactly want to put in 300' + of trenching right now, but I'm going to have to in the future.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> why do you think I'm waiting to see if the GCF products work on my lot? :lol: Don't exactly want to put in 300' + of trenching right now, but I'm going to have to in the future.


You will have to let me know what you find out. I forgot to mention trying to navigate the sprinkler system as well. My head is just spinning.


----------

